# Abandoned cycle IUI



## VK-2008 (Jan 16, 2013)

hi guys and gals
i'm a newbie here and also at iui
been ttc for 7 years had 1 m/c at 8 weeks several years ago
been to docs both been checked out and no issues seen or known 
it was agreed i start 6 cycles of iui well this is day 11 of my first cycle at it done clomid and gonal f jags i got scan today and had four follicles 1.4, 1.5, 1.8 and 1.9 plus several smaller ones i was told
due to the amount they abandoned cycle saying they only do three of less 
i was a bit gutted but i can see where they are coming from plus it does mean the treatment is working to an extent at producing them 
my issue is the nurse told us to have protected intercourse for next week or so 
my thinking is though i want a baby and surely if i have these follies then i am in a better chance of ttc
now she said i would ovulate in next day or so i take it this happens naturally as of the drugs as i normally ovulate about day 18/19 what do you guys think and would you risk it?
my thinking is go for it as i get there is a risk of multiples but there is a risk in a natural pregnancy anyway and whatever is meant to be will be 
has anyone been in a similar situation


----------



## seamermaid (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi vk. 
I feel for you. 7 yrs ttc is a long time to wait so I understand the temptation to go for it when you have so many follies. However. And this is just my opinion. . . I would follow the advice of the nurse. There is a much higher chance of m/c and complications with multiples (low birth weight, early delivery) and with 4 follies I guess there is a chance if having quads!!! Personally I would find that would weight down on me too much. Why not wait till the next cycle for another IUI. I know this ttc business involves no end of waiting but I believe the safest route is to listen to the nurse in this instance. However, I would totally get why you decide to go for it.  Good luck with it all. I hope you get your bfp v v soon.


----------



## Ro1 (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi there, we had IUI treatment in 2009 with 2 cycles abandoned as over three follies. The nurses at the clinic pointed out that the number of follies fertilised could multiply into twins or triplets at the worse case scenario you could end up with octoplets!  We decided to be cautious and just wait for treatment with the right number.  The nurses said that the fact that you overstim is a god sign as it means being responsive to the treatment, they cut down the gonal-f and on our first go with insemination and 2 follies had bfp.  Our daughter is now 2 and we are expecting number 2 - try to be patient, not easy I know, I was so gutted at the time, it seemed so near and yet so far....  but we got there in the end with IUI for no 1 and then naturally with no 2, w had unexplained diagnosis too - it is possible!


----------

